# Best way to clean up valve cover?



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Hey guys,
I picked up a valve cover from an late 70s Alfa Romeo this weekend at the salvage yard. It's in nice shape, but years of sitting with no hood on the car has left it less than 'striking'. My bro recommended shot peening followed by powder coating it. Any other ideas? It's already been doused in Simple Green, and that got the basic dirt off. I basically want to reverse the aging process on this thing. Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean up valve cover? (WolfsburgTekniques)*

Is it aluminum or steel?


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Best way to clean up valve cover? ([email protected])*

It's aluminum, right? Media blasting will clean it up very nicely, followed by a clear coat, or paint.
Al


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Best way to clean up valve cover? (Al Canuck)*

Hi guys,
Sorry I took so long to reply. I'm pretty sure it's aluminum, unless the Italians did something crazy back in the day.
The media blasting was another idea my brother suggested. I also have a relative with access to all of the machines necessary to do the work, so I'll post pics when it's done.
Thanks!


_Modified by WolfsburgTekniques at 8:58 PM 3-18-2004_


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean up valve cover? (WolfsburgTekniques)*

media blast and powder coat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

